# Moving to the Canary Islands...help!



## McKenzie (Jan 6, 2010)

First of all, Happy New Year to all, 

This is my first time on this site so apologies if i have posted this in the wrong place. First a bit of background.

I currently work on an oil platform in the North Sea, I work a two weeks on, three weeks off rota. 3 years ago when i got this position i just up and left to Hossegor (near Biarritz France). I thoroughly enjoy living there and have become a keen surfer (as when I am in France I have no work to do!). 

The problem is I now have a girlfriend who is a diving instructor and diving work in this part of France is non-existent. I have hit upon the Canary Islands as a possible solution to this problem as believe that the diving is good and there are many surf spots to keep me occupied when my girlfriend is (hopefully) working. 

Can anyone help with the following questions,

What are the employment opportunities for a very experienced diving instructor/ guide.?

As I will have to fly back to Scotland regularly is there a certain Island that I should be looking at?

Is there a preferred Island on which to live for the best waves/diving?

How easy is it to rent accommodation per year (i.e. not at holiday tariffs)

Many thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi McKenzie, and welcome to the forum. I cant help you much with your questions, other than to say work wont be easy as the recession and job situation is here too, but maybe where theres a will, theres a way? I suspext she'll need all manner of permits and insurances to enable her to teach diving here???? And a good grasp of the language, both written and verbal would be a plus?!! 

That said, the Canaries are lovely Islands

Jo xxxx


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply Jo, my name is actually Bruce. I see from your link that you are involved with real estate do you deal with long term let's?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

McKenzie said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Jo, my name is actually Bruce. I see from your link that you are involved with real estate do you deal with long term let's?



Hi Bruce, The office in the link is run by my very close friends Roger and Hayley and yes they do long term rentals - have a look thru, I dont know if they've updated it recently cos of the christmas break etc.... 

Jo xxx


----------



## JulieCJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Hola Bruce,

I live in Lanzarote and thought I'd answer your post, I'm new to this site too.

There has been an increase here in the number of people moving to the island who can commute to work, with the all year round climate its lovely to live, there are flights to the UK most days so easy to get on and off when you need to. 

My husband is a scuba diver and we know quite a lot of the schools on the island, they don't normally recruit people who aren't living here so you may find that your girlfriend needs to be here to find work. Also although we have a year round climate it can be harder to find work in the winter when there are less tourists. 

You will love the surfing at Famara, they hold the WSP championships here each November.

Lanzarote's airport is Arrecife (ACE), we have cheap flight connections to Scotland with Ryanair but have a look at Skyscanners to see the full choice to the local airport for work.

Contact Estupendo, they have long term rental properties and a free relocation pack you can download off their website.

I hope this helps, let me know if you'd like any more information!

Good luck and Feliz Año Nuevo 2010

Jules


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 6, 2010)

Jules,
Thank you so much, your post has been extremely helpful, the property site you directed me to is perfect; just what I am looking for.

I presume that it would be easiest for me to live on Lanzarote for access to the airport, what is the easiest method to island hop? 

Again I cant thank you enough for being so helpful.

Bruce


----------



## JulieCJ (Jan 7, 2010)

De nada Bruce, pleased to help.

You can hop between the Canary Islands using the local airline Binter, once you have residencia you get up to 60% discount off travel within Spain so trips to Madrid, Barcelona are really cheap!

There are ferries (Armas) too linking the islands but much quicker to fly.


----------

